# Here's an awesome arpeggio exercise for you



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for posting this!


----------

